# What breed is my cat?



## howrseluvar (Jun 19, 2009)

I got a cat a little while ago, and the question that has been on top of my head for a while was what breed he might be. My cameras are not connecting so I looked online for photos just like him. It's really close to what he looks like. Can you identify his breed?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Domestic Short Hair (DSH) Tabby, Mackerel pattern.

Genetically, the cat in that photo is a black cat, with a cream gene that dilutes the black coat to gray (or also called blue) and the cat has agouti, which makes the stripes stand out by putting bands of color on the hair shafts.
h


----------



## howrseluvar (Jun 19, 2009)

Thank you so much! I have been wondering about that for so long!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Are you familiar with horse colors? Cats are sorta similar...cream affects black, not red, but can be carried genetically and passed to offspring. Agouti allows the stripes to appear, but agouti in horses makes black horses bay, not striped like cats.
I'm still learning about the color genetics of both species.


----------



## lilmssmc (Mar 10, 2009)

Heidi! Do you work with horses? I didn't know that! I do as well.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I've begun a new thread in The Lounge, titled "Horses..." to not hijack this thread.


----------



## howrseluvar (Jun 19, 2009)

I am ADDICTED to horses. I love love love love love love love love horses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## howrseluvar (Jun 19, 2009)

You can ask me ANY question about a horse!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Okay! You asked for it! :lol: 

Do you own a horse (or horses)?
For how long?
What breed?
Mare/Gelding?
Color/Markings?
Do you ride?
What discipline?
Favorite thing to do with your horse?
Funny habit or quirk your horse has?
Most Embarassing Moment?
Most Special Moment?


----------



## izcaturday (Jun 20, 2009)

howrseluvar,

Ok, 

1.) What can horses not do(gastricly speaking) that humans can? 
2.) How man different breeds of horses and ponies are there?
3.) What is a horses average life span
4.) What's the longest mane on a horse


----------



## Josh 91 (Jan 25, 2009)

Missy has those stripes on her as well cept hers are ginger and black, so is the possibily of the father of her (which we dont know who it was) be tabby since the mother is Def not a tabby????????


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yes! If the mother is solid colored, she has no agouti...which would have made her tabby stripes show up. Since the kittens *did* have tabby stripes, this means they *do* have agouti and they must have got it from their sire, since the dam has no agouti.


----------



## howrseluvar (Jun 19, 2009)

Izcaturday

1. Throw Up!
2. Over 200!!
3. Depends. Feral Horses live shorter than the domestic horses. A healthy Feral horse may live only 18 years, while the domestic horse can live up to his 40's!
4.The longest mane ever recorded was over 18 feet!


----------



## howrseluvar (Jun 19, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> Okay! You asked for it! :lol:
> 
> Do you own a horse (or horses)? *I wish I did!*
> For how long?
> ...


----------



## howrseluvar (Jun 19, 2009)

I told you I could answer any question!
:lol:   :wink


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

You *did* answer all of the questions! :lol:


----------



## howrseluvar (Jun 19, 2009)

Ask me more!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Please read the sticky at the top of the forum viewtopic.php?f=4&t=15252

The reason we have the sticky is because this particular question tends to flood the forum, drowning other subjects.

/Sol, moderator


----------



## howrseluvar (Jun 19, 2009)

oops, sorry


----------

